# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  XNA ou Unity3D

## MrTheoker

Salut  tous,
Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section, sinon, excusez-moi :/

J'ai eu l'envie de crer un petit jeu de type voxel. Pourquoi petit ? Je ne cherche pas  recrer Minecraft ni Cube World. J'aimerais crer un jeu cubique car je trouve que "c'est la mode" et qu'avec des cubes, on peut globalement faire ce qu'on veut. 
Enfin bref, ayant un niveau convenable en C#, j'ai de suite pens  XNA (Monogame actuellement). J'ai donc commenc mon p'tit jeu qui commence  prendre forme. 
Cependant j'ai regard ce que donnaient des jeux voxels faits avec Unity et le rsultat est bluffant.
Donc ma question est : Pour ce type de jeu, vous me conseillez d'utiliser quoi ? XNA (Monogame) ou Unity ? Sachant que j'ai jamais utilis Unity.

Merci d'avance  ::): 

PS : Excusez-moi si j'ai commis une quelconque faute.

----------


## MoDDiB

Tout dpend de ce que tu souhaites :

- Tu souhaites finir ton jeu : Unity
- Tu souhaites t'amliorer afin d'en faire ton mtier : Monogame ou tout autre techno plus bas niveau.

----------


## MrTheoker

Humm, ce serait cool si je finis le jeu, mais je sais trs bien que a prend normment de temps. Donc je fais pas un jeu pour faire un jeu mais plutt pour acqurir des comptences dans le monde du dveloppement de jeux vido (2me option).
Faire un jeu validerait mes comptences, du coup a me plairait que ce jeu voit le jour (1re option).

Autre question :
Est-ce que c'est possible de faire un jeu propre du style Cube World, Vox (juste le concept) etc en C# ? Parce que s'il faut je pars pas avec les bons outils et je ferais mieux de m'orienter vers le C++ parce que le C# ne me servira pas plus tard :s

----------


## PixelJuice

Bonjour,

Cela dpend si tu veux avoir la main sur tout.C'est une notion qui varie selon les dveloppeurs donc c'est a toi de voir.

Unity permet de crer rapidement un jeu , mais si tu voudra sortir des sentiers battus , tu tomberas sur les mmes problmes que pour n'importe quel logiciel de cration.Mais bon Unity reste largement au dessus des Game Maker / RPG Maker et compagnie.

XNA facilite grandement les choses et te permet d'avoir la main sur tout.Mais il te faudra partir de 0 pour un peu tout les aspects du jeu.C'est un bon point et un mauvais point.

Mauvais car a t'oblige a tout faire et c'est contre productif (malgr les quelques moteurs dispo).

Bon parce que c'est toujours un avantage de connaitre la machinerie.

Avec XNA tu peux tout a fait finir ton jeu .




> Est-ce que c'est possible de faire un jeu propre du style Cube World, Vox (juste le concept) etc en C# ? Parce que s'il faut je pars pas avec les bons outils et je ferais mieux de m'orienter vers le C++ parce que le C# ne me servira pas plus tard :s


Oui il est tout a fait possible d'en faire , pour avoir vu un clone de Minecraft en XNA , bien plus beau et beaucoup plus fluide que l'original , ce genre de jeu (Minecraft ou Cube World) est largement possible.

Il est aussi possible de faire des jeux de trs grande qualit , la seul diffrence d'un moteur en C++ par exemple , sera la vitesse de calcul . J'ai lu ici et la que le C# est 0.8 plus rapide que le C++ en moyenne.Donc a part si tu veux cod Crysis 4 , a devrait convenir  ::):

----------


## MoDDiB

D'ailleurs si tu ne veux pas partir de zero :
http://techcraft.codeplex.com/

----------


## MrTheoker

@PixelJuice
Merci beaucoup, ta rponse m'aide normment ! Et oui, j'aime connatre mon code et savoir comment il fonctionne  ::): 

@MoDDiB 
Ouais merci  ::):  J'ai vu quelques engines et je m'en sers pour crer le mien (screens : http://mrtheoker.olympe.in/?page_id=37 C'est un dbut ^^') EDIT : je pense utiliser TechCraft, j'espre faire le bon choix et j'espre ne pas trop tre limit. Sinon je crerai le mien mais c'est long ^^'
J'avais aussi vu un engine voxel sur Unity : Cubiquity mais je dteste l'interface graphique de Unity ^^

Grce  vos rponses, je pense continuer vers XNA. Certes, a prend beaucoup plus de temps et a demande des bases solides en programmation mais a ne sera que bnfique pour mon avenir  ::): 

Jaurai peut-tre 2-3 questions  poser plus tard  ::): 

'Bref, merci beaucoup  tous les deux, vous m'avez beaucoup aid !

----------

